# 1099 misc and 1099k



## steveNYC (Aug 20, 2019)

from what i understand uber send a 1099 misc if you make over $600 and they send a 1099k if you made over $20k (In most states it's $20k but the threshold is lower in some states)

So if you have made over $20k, can you confirm that you received an official 1099k from Uber. This is how it looks like


----------



## islanddriver (Apr 6, 2018)

yes got one 1099K


----------



## aluber1968 (Aug 7, 2016)

Show us your 2019 form 1099K


----------



## islanddriver (Apr 6, 2018)

aluber1968 said:


> Show us your 2019 form 1099K


Why?


----------



## techpro88 (Sep 27, 2020)

Regarding the Uber Tax Summary report, does the reported amount for "Expenses, Fees and Tax" inlcude the reported mileage amount? Or I can add the mileage as an extra expense?


----------



## oldfart (Dec 22, 2017)

steveNYC said:


> from what i understand uber send a 1099 misc if you make over $600 and they send a 1099k if you made over $20k (In most states it's $20k but the threshold is lower in some states)
> 
> So if you have made over $20k, can you confirm that you received an official 1099k from Uber. This is how it looks like


To answer the OPs question...yes I got a 1099k, for 2018 and 2019 Why do you ask?



techpro88 said:


> Regarding the Uber Tax Summary report, does the reported amount for "Expenses, Fees and Tax" inlcude the reported mileage amount? Or I can add the mileage as an extra expense?


and to answer techpro88 s question....

No.

The top line on the 1099k is the total that your passengers paid for their rides, and "expenses" is the money that uber kept for their services; the 1099k does not show your other business and vehicle expenses. You need to keep these records and enter them (as well as the 1099K info) on your schedule C


----------



## techpro88 (Sep 27, 2020)

Yes, I made over 700, less than 2000.
So I can add the mileage as an extra expense besides the "Expenses, Fees and Tax" taken out by Uber, right?


----------



## Launchpad McQuack (Jan 8, 2019)

techpro88 said:


> So I can add the mileage as an extra expense besides the "Expenses, Fees and Tax" taken out by Uber, right?


Yes.

Mileage is deducted on Line 9 of Schedule C.

"Expenses, Fees and Tax" taken out by Uber is deducted on Line 10 of Schedule C.

Unless Uber gives you an itemized breakdown of what is taken out. In that case, expenses and fees would be deducted on Line 10 and tax would be deducted on Line 23.

Uber didn't give me an itemized breakdown, though. They just gave me "Expenses, Fees and Tax" as one item.


----------

